# Using song lyrics



## Dave Watson (Jul 27, 2012)

What's the deal with this when writing a story? Should the author get permission from the copyright owner themselves or is this something the publisher or agent usually takes care of? 

Just wondered about this as I've self published a book on Amazon that at one point directly quotes lyrics from an old blues song, but mentions on the same page who the artist is.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 27, 2012)

You're allowed to use titles, but you're not allowed to use lyrics without direct permission from the author.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray (Jul 31, 2012)

I generally find a way to write myself out of it, find a way not to use the lyrics. It's what works for me.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 1, 2012)

Should I pull the book out of Amazon so I don't get sued in that case? 

DA Greay - thanks! Just thought of a way I could do this, which I really should have done in the first place.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray (Aug 1, 2012)

Dave Watson said:


> Should I pull the book out of Amazon so I don't get sued in that case?
> 
> DA Greay - thanks! Just thought of a way I could do this, which I really should have done in the first place.



Hey no problem, I do this most of the time. It might be a cop out, but it'll keep your legal bases covered. When talking about actual places or companies, I think you can talk about them as long as you aren't slanderous.


----------

